# flash error



## fbsd24h (Jan 5, 2009)

#pwd
/usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9
#make install clean
===> linux-flashplugin-9.0r124_1 Unstable, no sound, generally unusable state .
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9


----------



## ale (Jan 5, 2009)

You should update your ports tree!
What FreeBSD version are you running?


----------



## fbsd24h (Jan 5, 2009)

#uname -a
FreeBSD dnp 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan 1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386


----------



## ale (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you updated your ports tree?
Look at what I have

```
$ grep ^PORTVERSION /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9/Makefile 
PORTVERSION=	9.0r151
```


----------



## fbsd24h (Jan 5, 2009)

I have your line too .
Have you installed successful flash 9 plugins on firefox3 ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2009)

What is the output of portaudit -d? Maybe you need to update (portaudit -Fd).


----------



## fbsd24h (Jan 5, 2009)

#portaudit -d
Database created: Mon Jan 5 23:10:02 ICT 2009


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 5, 2009)

Try setting DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=true in the environment before installing flash9. (in bash: [font="Fixedsys"]export DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=true[/font]).

Further instructions at http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71


----------

